# Grandis won't mate



## Macano (Jun 12, 2005)

My grandis male and female have been adult for a month now, but she still will not let the male get even close to her. As soon as she sees him she goes into her defensive posture and if he approaches she will smack him and then run the opposite direction. Is it normal for grandis to not want to mate after being adult this long? I haven't had other species give me problems like this after being adult for month.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2005)

I had the same problem with my Grandis'. Give them more time. Just be glad she didn't eat him. The longer you wait the more receptive she will be.


----------



## dino (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello,

Not sure if this is going to work but hey it is worth trying. Feed the female like a moth or fly. Make sure that the fly or moth is big enough to keep her busy but not big enough to rupture her abdomen. While she is eating put the male behind her and he will probably jump on her back and he will connect his abdomen to hers and mating will comence. If this doesn't work think of it this way. You fed your grandis female.


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

I hope that your grandis mate Macano. Let us know when they do.


----------

